# anigre ?



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

I had a buddy hook me up with some wood today and not sure what it is. Has curly figure but too dark for maple i think. He said his dad used it to make guitar bodies. 

 I'm picking up on some of the wood Id, but I'm still learning allot. Any help is appreciated


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2015)

I have quite a bit of anigre lumber. It's kind of generic stuff, nothing really distinctive about, yours could be.... sometimes the heart wood has a greenish tint to it. Is there a reason you think it's anigre?


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

No, just trying to figure out what it is


----------



## phinds (Mar 16, 2015)

From what I can see I'd say anigre is a pretty remote possibility. If you can get me a much more cleaned up end grain I can be more help. I THINK I see rays that look much more like cherry than anigre and the face grain is consistent with some cherry I've had.


----------



## jbowers (Mar 16, 2015)

OK it will be tomorrow before I am able but I'll rt a better pic


----------



## Sprung (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree with Paul - when I saw the face grain pic I immediately thought cherry.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2015)

If cherry, it should have a sweetish smell when worked.....


----------



## jbowers (Mar 17, 2015)

Heres some better pictures. Don't think the pic shows it, but it has curly figure in it also


----------



## phinds (Mar 17, 2015)

Still can't 100% see the rays but more convinced that ever that they are there so I'm thinking curly cherry. You should clean up the end grain a bit more and compare it to cherry end gain on my site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jbowers (Mar 17, 2015)

could it be ash maybe.


----------



## phinds (Mar 17, 2015)

jbowers said:


> could it be ash maybe.


Seems unlikely. Ash normally shows much stronger signs of being ring porous and I think if this piece were fine sanded, it would show up as diffuse porous which totally rules out ash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 17, 2015)

phinds said:


> Seems unlikely. Ash normally shows much stronger signs of being ring porous and I think if this piece were fine sanded, it would show up as diffuse porous which totally rules out ash.



Without a better end grain shot, we're really just guessing.


----------



## jbowers (Mar 17, 2015)

ill try and get better one tomorrow. The guy that I got it from said he thought it was something that started with an A...lol his dad has passed and he made guitars, but he has no idea what the stuff is. Whatever it is is supposed to be acoustic grade from what I gather. Thanks for the input so far


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 17, 2015)

is ash a possibility. It is one of the most common woods for electric guitar blanks....


----------



## phinds (Mar 17, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> is ash a possibility. It is one of the most common woods for electric guitar blanks....


Did you not see posts 10 & 11 ?


----------

